# First double for the hawk, and me.



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

For a little over 7 years now I have hunted with 2 different Red-Tailed Hawks. My first 3 seasons I had a little male named Minx. Was my first bird and our first season was not great as far as numbers of game. I was learning, he was learning. But most falconers will tell you any time you go out with your bird and come home with it healthy and uninjured is a good day. So our first season was still a good one. Next season we finally started catching game but I never went for multiples. And till this season now with my current bird Tink I had yet to try for multiples. But this being my last season with Tink I decided to start trying. And today it paid off. 

We got out hunting and within 15 minutes had our first rabbit going. Was a great flight right over my head and about 25 yards further in front of me he crashed down onto it. I made in and dispatched the rabbit. Then awkwardly transferred him off the rabbit. As I have said in other posts the trick to multiples is not letting the hawk fill up, falconry is all about weight and hunger. But you need to transfer the bird off a kill without them seeing you as someone stealing their hard earned food. Which for me being the first season trying it has sometimes gone well, and others not so well. First transfer today was so so. But he got back up in a tree and we continued to hunt. At first seemed a little slow to follow me again. Was a little worried if the transfer didn't go as well as I thought and he was resenting me for it. But he quickly came around and was right with me again. We headed through some thick tall reeds and he had a good tall perch above me. I usually can not see anything in this stuff so watch his body language as I walk through it. I could see him leaning over looking in front of me. As I moved further forward he launched off the limb and dove right down in front of me about 15 yards. I heard no squealing and as I made my way to him he stood right at the entrance of a rabbit hole, with a bit of fur at his feet. This one barely got away. He quickly jumped up to my fist so I could raise my hand above all the tall reeds and he could take off to another tall tree. We worked that same area and he quickly without warning took off again in front of me. This time after he stooped from high above I could hear the squealing. I quickly made my way to him and dispatched the rabbit. Had I had enough time I would have gone for a triple but it was time to head out. I let him eat the last rabbits head and hope to have him out again in a day depending on his weight. Warmer weathers have caused him to hold onto his weight a bit longer then I normally plan for.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Fascinating...Great story..


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Well done! Hurry back!


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

That is 100% bad ass right there. Wish i knew someone who did this!
Nice story.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

I think you posts / pictures are just about the most interesting on this forum. Very cool!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

love the stories - your doing something I always dream of as a kid!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

congrats on the double!!


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome! Love reading and look forward to more!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Love your stories and your method. I have been chasing cottontails my whole life.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell Yeah Tink! Get Some!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

if by chance you happened on a house cat in the bush would hawk dive on it?Great stories by the way,keep um coming


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

boutdun said:


> if by chance you happened on a house cat in the bush would hawk dive on it?Great stories by the way,keep um coming


Personally I have not had my hawk go after one in the field. Luckily because it usually ends up not good for the hawk. Any scratch from them feral cats can cause some nasty infections. I do know other falconers that have had their birds tangle with cats. I own 2 indoor cats and they are around my bird when I spend time with it indoors, especially right after trapping. So I am not sure if this helps my birds learn to not attack them. I know he has seen them while out hunting but just chooses to not go for them. They usually know risk vs. reward and in the wild are fine with just feeding off mice.


----------



## Smokee Dee (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool picture Tagz.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome story thanks thanks for.sharinfg

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Very good story and pics. Thanks!!!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Very Very Very cool!

Ganzer


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job on the double!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice double! I haven't even been able to score a double with a shotgun this year and it isn't from lack of opportunities!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

